# Impactos da Oscilação do Atlântico Norte



## Rog (7 Set 2006 às 18:59)

Uma situação que influência o nosso clima sazonalmente é sem dúvida a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte. Muitas vezes esquecido, (principalmente pelos média que para todas as situações extremas como secas, ou tempo frio ou muito chuvoso, só vêem uma razão - mudanças climáticas provocadas pela poluição), o seu ciclo de por vezes alguns anos, determina situações de seca extrema ou de anos particularmente chuvosos, que numa situação mais estudada, poderia prever algumas destas situações a médio prazo - atendendo ao seu ciclo.


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 00:06)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Uma situação que influência o nosso clima sazonalmente é sem dúvida a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte. Muitas vezes esquecido, (principalmente pelos média que para todas as situações extremas como secas, ou tempo frio ou muito chuvoso, só vêem uma razão - mudanças climáticas provocadas pela poluição), o seu ciclo de por vezes alguns anos, determina situações de seca extrema ou de anos particularmente chuvosos, que numa situação mais estudada, poderia prever algumas destas situações a médio prazo - atendendo ao seu ciclo.



Esquecida???
Nahhhhh...A NAO é um dos indices mais importantes para a circulação sobre a Peninsula Iberica...As seca em Portugal estão sempre associadas a Invernos mais frios, devido a situação de bloqueio


----------



## Rog (8 Set 2006 às 00:59)

dj_alex disse:


> Esquecida???
> Nahhhhh...A NAO é um dos indices mais importantes para a circulação sobre a Peninsula Iberica...As seca em Portugal estão sempre associadas a Invernos mais frios, devido a situação de bloqueio



Referia-me esquecida, como disse, para a comun. social que para a generalidade das situações culpa o aquecimento global e não a outras situações mais especificas como é o caso desta. 
Claro que dentro das esferas da meteorologia, desde o amador ao profissional, esta situação com certeza não passa em claro. 

Uma questão, além da OAN positiva ou negativa durante por vezes anos, não tem uma outra alternância mais sazonal, verão - inverno?


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 10:40)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Referia-me esquecida, como disse, para a comun. social que para a generalidade das situações culpa o aquecimento global e não a outras situações mais especificas como é o caso desta.
> Claro que dentro das esferas da meteorologia, desde o amador ao profissional, esta situação com certeza não passa em claro.
> 
> Uma questão, além da OAN positiva ou negativa durante por vezes anos, não tem uma outra alternância mais sazonal, verão - inverno?



Aqui esta um excelente site sobre a NAO (OAN)  

http://www.met.rdg.ac.uk/cag/NAO/

Penso que a NAO será mais importante de inverno extendido...Talvez de outubro a Março, por causa das situações de bloqueio...


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 10:58)

Bem de facto não é muito discutido em Portugal esta condicionantes e primos do El NIÑO, de facto estou bem por dentro deste tema e de outros que abordem as teleconexões, sendo que este ano prevê-se que seja neutral, mas com uma oscilação positiva para o fim!

Tenho aqui alguma leituras e análises da NAO, mas esta sem analisar OA e o PAN não é por si só indicadora de padrões de comportamentos atmosféricos 

este é excelente para verificar as teleconexões (NAO, AO, ENSO, SCAND, etc)
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/data/teledoc/telecontents.shtml
http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/datnao.asp
Estudos 
http://www.whoi.edu/oceanus/viewArticle.do?id=2342&archives=true
http://www.whoi.edu/oceanus/viewArticle.do?id=2324


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2009 às 22:52)

Boa noite ... estava basculhando sobre o NAO na Net, e tenho uma dúvida??

O que é mais benéfico para o pessoal do do Clima mediterrãnico... 
termos um forte indice de NAO positivo ( hum não me cheira) ou termos um forte indice de NAO negativo (teoricamente transporte de ar quente e humido para nós mais a sul) e mais chuvas e depressões a virem de Sudoeste ...

Certo 
Qual a estação que afecta mais? É a estação do Inverno .. é que se tal for está comprovado porque nesta decada só um Inverno 2000/2001 não foi seco ... sendo que o mesmo (mais ou menos) aconteceu nos anos 90


----------

